# Shotgun during muzzle loading season



## Bowhunter2018 (Nov 7, 2018)

Guys i work with are telling me that there allowing you to use your shotgun during muzzle loafing season this year. I told them I haven’t heard anything about this. Just wondering if anybody has heard about this at all


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Bowhunter2018 said:


> Guys i work with are telling me that there allowing you to use your shotgun during muzzle loafing season this year. I told them I haven’t heard anything about this. Just wondering if anybody has heard about this at all


Read the hunting guide. Specifically about CWD zones.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)




----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

There you have it


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

Odd... I’ve always used my muzzleloader during shotgun season. I wouldn’t give up my muzzleloader for any other weapon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> Odd... I’ve always used my muzzleloader during shotgun season. I wouldn’t give up my muzzleloader for any other weapon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Generally I would agree, but the 450 doesn’t require as much mantaince.


----------



## johnhunter247 (Mar 12, 2011)

bigal06 said:


> Generally I would agree, but the 450 doesn’t require as much mantaince.


If I squeeze the trigger that means a nice buck just took a dirt nap so well worth it! If I don’t not much maintenance in pulling the breech plug to unload. After that before I put it away for the year all the maintenance is the same no matter the weapon. I was thinking maybe the theory behind that law might be to get hunters out in the woods that don’t own a muzzleloader?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigal06 (Jul 11, 2010)

johnhunter247 said:


> If I squeeze the trigger that means a nice buck just took a dirt nap so well worth it! If I don’t not much maintenance in pulling the breech plug to unload. After that before I put it away for the year all the maintenance is the same no matter the weapon. I was thinking maybe the theory behind that law might be to get hunters out in the woods that don’t own a muzzleloader?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree on both counts.


----------



## rbell14 (Feb 18, 2008)

Note, as long as you are in a CWD management zone you can use your shotgun ilo muzzleloader. If not you can't. Very specific counties qualify.

Maybe yours does but didn't want readers to gloss over this.


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

With the advent of the modern muzzleloader, and the .450 being legal........the 12 gauge has been feeling pretty lonely in the safe lately. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## No-Bama (Jan 1, 2013)

No-Bama said:


> With the advent of the modern muzzleloader, and the .450 being legal........the 12 gauge has been feeling pretty lonely in the safe lately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Actually, that couldve been said when I got my 20 gauge H & R Ultra Slug Hunter. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cmonkey (Nov 6, 2004)

Ahh...the good old days when threads were about Savage 220's. It's a gimmick a year now.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

cmonkey said:


> Ahh...the good old days when threads were about Savage 220's. It's a gimmick a year now.


I don't think they are gimmicks, just better tech and different regs. There is no denying the performance of straight walled cartridges, especially the 450 is better than most pumpkin throwers. 

I can't even find anyone who wants my 12 ga ultra slugger for way under market value....wonder why?


----------



## rbell14 (Feb 18, 2008)

Spoke with a guy in Northern Indiana who said their laws allowed the 450 bushmaster some years ago and finally they ended up allowing rifles. Funny how things can progress and change over time. 

Hell, I remember when I couldn't hunt on Sunday's with a gun in Hillsdale County. It was the law, fortunately it was changed.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Trout King said:


> I don't think they are gimmicks, just better tech and different regs. There is no denying the performance of straight walled cartridges, especially the 450 is better than most pumpkin throwers.
> 
> I can't even find anyone who wants my 12 ga ultra slugger for way under market value....wonder why?


My buddy just bought in mint barely used condition H&R 20 gauge dirt cheap. Less than 50% of new. The selling point made was that it had a pretty nice scope on it. Lol

He shot a doe the next day with a .450


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> My buddy just bought in mint barely used condition H&R 20 gauge dirt cheap. Less than 50% of new. The selling point made was that it had a pretty nice scope on it. Lol
> 
> He shot a doe the next day with a .450


Yeah, absutely nothing wrong with them. Pretty heavy if you don't have a solid rest. Actually thought about putting a few through it and taking it out.


----------



## RKPTA (Dec 2, 2017)

The 450 is a nice caliber, but I just shot two doe last week at a little over 100 yards with my 12 gauge Ultra Slug using the 3" Commander 600 grain and they dropped in their tracks. I wouldn't say the slug gun is obsolete, just another option for those hunting in the southern half of Michigan. I actually prefer my 8" Dan Wesson loaded with Buffalo Bore Deer Grenades, which is a blast to hunt with although I shy away from those shots over 50-75 yards.


----------



## gtokid1 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hillsdale county did zero during regular season.
Muzzle load season this past weekend partner go a six point on Saturday and an eight on Sunday.
One with a shotgun other one muzzle loader.


----------



## rbell14 (Feb 18, 2008)

RKPTA said:


> The 450 is a nice caliber, but I just shot two doe last week at a little over 100 yards with my 12 gauge Ultra Slug using the 3" Commander 600 grain and they dropped in their tracks. I wouldn't say the slug gun is obsolete, just another option for those hunting in the southern half of Michigan. I actually prefer my 8" Dan Wesson loaded with Buffalo Bore Deer Grenades, which is a blast to hunt with although I shy away from those shots over 50-75 yards.



Agree, took a doe this past weekend with the BM 450 and it didn't drop like my Savage 12 gauge slug gun but didn't go too far either. It's nice for the extra range but I do like how they drop in their tracks with the slug gun.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

rbell14 said:


> Agree, took a doe this past weekend with the BM 450 and it didn't drop like my Savage 12 gauge slug gun but didn't go too far either. It's nice for the extra range but I do like how they drop in their tracks with the slug gun.


The post reaction shot of a deer has much more to do with shot placement and much less to do with the bullet that hit it.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

I’ve never dropped a deer in its tracks, I always shoot for lungs. Always wished I could stone em like you see some guys do but am afraid of the high shoulder shot since I’ve never done it before.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Botiz said:


> I’ve never dropped a deer in its tracks, I always shoot for lungs. Always wished I could stone em like you see some guys do but am afraid of the high shoulder shot since I’ve never done it before.



Afraid? 
So next time do it and watch em drop.


----------



## rbell14 (Feb 18, 2008)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> The post reaction shot of a deer has much more to do with shot placement and much less to do with the bullet that hit it.


My 12 gauge has dropped several bucks with double lung shots. Thus far, my BM450 has not. Small sample size though so far. Shot placement is very important to ethical kill.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Well... 450 BM has more energy downrange than a slug. Shot placement is everything.


----------



## trucker3573 (Aug 29, 2010)

Who cares if they drop in their tracks or run for a little bit? I mean use what you want but if you don't think a str8 walled caliber option is a superior choice to a shotgun slug...well I don't know what to say...lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Botiz said:


> I’ve never dropped a deer in its tracks, I always shoot for lungs. Always wished I could stone em like you see some guys do but am afraid of the high shoulder shot since I’ve never done it before.


I don't shoot high shoulder if I can help it because it ruins too much meat. 

Nothing lost with a double lung usually.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Firefighter said:


> I don't shoot high shoulder if I can help it because it ruins too much meat.
> 
> Nothing lost with a double lung usually.


Yep. And the little blood clotting there might be is usually easily wiped/scraped off. Lung is really the way to go unless they'll run somewhere that's a PITA to get them out of. And no excuses that the bullet "blew up" on the shoulder.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Firefighter said:


> I don't shoot high shoulder if I can help it because it ruins too much meat.
> 
> Nothing lost with a double lung usually.


Heart shot my doe with my 870 and got back 4 bags of meat, weighed 132# shot buck with 450 in the shoulders, 4 bags of meat.. Buck weighed 154# wondered for a minute then realized I lost a lot of meat losing both front quarters.


----------



## rbell14 (Feb 18, 2008)

trucker3573 said:


> Who cares if they drop in their tracks or run for a little bit? I mean use what you want but if you don't think a str8 walled caliber option is a superior choice to a shotgun slug...well I don't know what to say...lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Don't misunderstand my statement, it was merely an observation I had with my limited sample size on the BM450. (which I love to hunt with) 

Both very adequately kill deer with a shot to the vitals...


----------



## 450Bushmaster (Feb 7, 2018)

I used my AR-15 450BM for the very first time this season and shot 2 does and 1 buck. Both does dropped but the buck ran about 30 yards. All 3 deer's chest was torn open and much meat was thrown away.


----------



## Skinner 2 (Mar 19, 2004)

snortwheeze said:


> Heart shot my doe with my 870 and got back 4 bags of meat, weighed 132# shot buck with 450 in the shoulders, 4 bags of meat.. Buck weighed 154# wondered for a minute then realized I lost a lot of meat losing both front quarters.


This doesnt tell much.... was it the same processor? New guys cutting? In a hurry?? What was the returned weight? Very little meat was lost on the deer I shot with a 450 AR.

I also dont go for drt high shoulder shots. Double lung heart is good enough.


----------

